
Hackathon for marketing - Raj7k
https://www.hackerearth.com/blog/innovation-management/the-marketers-guide-to-innovation-with-hackathons/
======
developersteve
If this org wasnt spammy AF id probably half take this post seriously, the
amount of emails from this org trying to get an in with a company i work with
was almost daily there for a while.

~~~
Raj7k
Can you explain me a bit more. I would definitely try to correct the mistake
which we did.

